# Liegeplatz der Blauort in Büsum ?



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

Moin Moin

Wo liegt die Ms Blauort genau in Büsum. Habe keine Angaben dafür gefunden #c . War leider noch nicht in Büsum.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stefan6 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Liegeplatz der Blauort in Büsum ?*

Moin Thomas#h 

Ich hab die Blauort immer liegen sehen,an der Straße: Am Fischereihafen #h


----------



## Torskfisk (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Liegeplatz der Blauort in Büsum ?*

Genau Stefan6
kommst du von der B 203 und dann links in die Straße 
Am Fischereihafen. Dort liegt die Blauort auf der rechten Seite.


----------



## urmel23 (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Liegeplatz der Blauort in Büsum ?*

hier die karte von büsum.

einfach der hauptstraße folgen und nicht in den ort einbiegen. und man ist schon fast da.

http://www.buesum-information.de/Stadtplan/Stadtplan.html


----------



## Stingray (27. Juni 2006)

*AW: Liegeplatz der Blauort in Büsum ?*

Danke Euch allen #6 .

Gruß Thomas


----------

